# Problems with Sheriff's Departments



## Takis31GK (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey everyone. I've been on this forum for some time, mostly reading and taking in as much info that I can. This is only my 2nd post. I've picked up that most Troopers & municipal police officers don't like the Sheriff's departments & their deputies/ CO's. Is there any particular reason why? Find their job archaic? Have no policing function? Overstepping their boundaries? Stepping on others turf? View then as hacks/wannabe's? I mean what is it? Any and all input is much appreciated.


----------

